

Ask HN: What do you use more email vs. Instant Messaging? - jimiwen

What is the main difference in experience? Is the difference in the generation of users? Or is it separate by domain, work, personal, form of conversation?
======
jordsmi
Instant Messaging. I can't really remember the last time I used email to
really talk to someone.

~~~
jimiwen
which use cases could potentially drive you to move the conversation to
another form?

------
laex
The latter. Everything work/internet related -> email. Family / friends -> IM.

~~~
jimiwen
So the differentiation is based on target recipient?

~~~
ponyous
Yup same with me.

------
jpetersonmn
I refuse to use instant messaging at work.

